# دروس في كودة المباني الموفرة للطاقة



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حماية لحقوق ملكية هذا الكتاب الثمين

قررت انزال الدورة على شكل صفحات pdf

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منها

ملاحظة / الكتاب بالعربي

أنتظر تعليقاتكم وسنستمر بانزال دروس الكتاب تحت نفس هذا المشاركة

تحياتي 



ملاحظة : كامل الكتيب تم تحميله على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62242.html


----------



## al-saadi (20 يوليو 2006)

نحن بإنتظار المزيد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2006)

تابع الدروس

مرفق مجموعة ملفات


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (26 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الإفادة


----------



## الفاطمة (7 أكتوبر 2006)

:55: :14: :80: :1: 


بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## peterm (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك اللح خيرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا جز يلا اخى الكر يم


----------



## ale3sar (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ارجو ان تزودنا بباقي الدروس في اسرع وقت لأنني محتاج لهذا الموضوع ضروري


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 أبريل 2007)

للاسف بعد سفري فقدت الكتاب ،،،،،،، للمعنين التواصل مع الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة

قسم التراث


----------



## معماري عراقي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير

دعواتي بالتوفيق


----------



## البنغدير (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صالح العنزى (19 نوفمبر 2007)

عاجل جدا يا استاذنا الفاضل كيف يتم بالدليل العلمى إقناع المسئوليين بان استخدام الطاقة الشمسية بالمبانى Street Lights) على المدى الطويل يوفر الكثير .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي صالح الموضوع لا يحتاج اقناع فكل العالم اقتنع بأهمية هذا الموضوع

بدليل تنفيذ مشاريع مخيفة في الغرب ...

الموضوع يحتاج لمسؤولين يشعرون بالمسؤولية...

شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## صالح العنزى (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا اقصد اقناع بلغة الارقام اى كم سنوفر بالفاتورة الشهرية وعلى المدى الطويلز بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

يمكن حساب ذلك على المدى الطويل

لكن لاكون واضح معك المسألة ليست ذات جدوى اقتصادية بقدر ما هي بديل

أي انها نظرة للمستقبل إذ لن يكون هناك طاقة كهربية من نفط أصلا

أو من ناحية حفاظ على البيئة لذلك سميت طاقة بديلة متجددة نظيفة

شكرا


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك عالكتاب الرائع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 فبراير 2008)

تكملة الدروس والكتيب تم تحميله من أحد الاخوة مشكورا على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62242.html


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 فبراير 2008)

يمكن الإقناع بأن عدم استهلاك الكهرباء من الشبكة سوف يعود بالنفع المالي من حيث تخفيف الضغط وهذا ينعكس على أعمال صيانة الشبكة ، وينعكس أيضاً على توفير الكهرباء في فترة الذروة .
وينعكس أيضاً على توفير الكهرباء لمزيد من المشتركين عند توسيع الشبكة وهذا أمر مستمر ..


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملومات القيمة


----------



## De prince (22 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## ahmad 1002 (14 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع الله يعطيكم العافية ^_^


----------



## حسام الحسني (17 أكتوبر 2017)

اشكركم علي منحي هذه المعلومات


----------

